# An ever changing layout.



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

When I first started on this adventure, I never had a plan for what I wanted. I just wanted some tracks for a train to follow.

As it progressed, the tracks took more of a good layout. Eventually it really shows a good mix of features.

As I am getting the tracks at the right level, I start to think of what it will look like with the terrain and buildings. 

I now know that my N scale layout is a phased build. 

Phase 1 is 4'x8'. It has 2 loops with a crossover. it has a spur that will one day connect to Phase 2.
I now know Phase 1 will include a saw mill with a dam, a mine, a yard and a town.

I have idea for Phase 2, but I know, just like Phase 1, that will change.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You've got the idea. Your experience and thinking are
exactly what many of us have encountered when we
started. It's the
nature of the hobby. Just let your imagination fly.
An N scale layout on 4 X 8 can be a very exciting model.
You can have interesting continuous running and also
challenging switching.

Don


----------

